# Overworked



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

So I was coming back from the gym tonight and having fun lets just say with the bad road conditions. When i got to my street, I had the traction control off and gave it a spirited run in order to make it to my driveway. I did of course but right as I pushed in the clutch to take it out of gear, the whole thing died on me. It then reset itself as if you were about start it up but things like my avg fuel economy reading had been reset. I didn't know if it thought it had been working too hard without traction or what....Anyway its fine now I just thought i'd share and see if anyone has experienced the same or what not.

Snow was as deep as l88m22vette down here..:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm interesting


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

When owning roads in the Blizzard last Sunday of Dec 10' in NY my friends R32 would flash the battery light when going through large snow piles. He explained to me that it was the accessory belt getting wet and slipping on the alternator. This never killed his car but maybe it had something to do with your car turning off?


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> When owning roads in the Blizzard last Sunday of Dec 10' in NY my friends R32 would flash the battery light when going through large snow piles. He explained to me that it was the accessory belt getting wet and slipping on the alternator. This never killed his car but maybe it had something to do with your car turning off?


Hmmm...very plausible and possible


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Now that you mention it, this happened to me last year in the big snow storms


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> When owning roads in the Blizzard last Sunday of Dec 10' in NY my friends R32 would flash the battery light when going through large snow piles. He explained to me that it was the accessory belt getting wet and slipping on the alternator. This never killed his car but maybe it had something to do with your car turning off?


so thats why my car dies in the parking lot while i play!!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead:
what can i do to fix it?

it usually happens to me when i pull my hand break and i turn about 180 and then i just floor it  BOOM dead..


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

it happened to me once not during the snow but during a rainy day.... i ripped it coming out of a parking lot car went a lil sideways then lost power turned off and came back on on its own... hasnt happened to me since soo i dont question it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah last year when we got 2 feet it happened to me, then it happened to me when I was driving in the rain. It probably wouldn't happen if I had the belly pan on haha


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Yea what James said- at least we can run Belly pans... get yours back on! I shouldn't talk mine hasn't been on since I got my car back due to oil leaks I want to spot.

Also some of what you guys are describing sounds like ESP power cut maybe? If the ESP thinks the car is in danger or a spin I think it will cut throttle and apply brakes? That's what my mom's bmw does anyway...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah that's why I always have the ESP turned down when I'm in the snow haha.It thinks that it knows what's best for the situation and almost always screws you over. Also if you leave the belly pan on it tends to act like a giant shovel and scoop snow when your in reverse. That's why I never put mine back on. The only reason I can say the battery light comes on when the belt slips is that when it happened to me there was a horrible screetch and a plume of smoke too haha. I don't drive in Philly anymore because of their lack of drainage systems. Puddles + lowered car = slippingbeltsbadelectricalconnectionsandoverallhellforthecar


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

ihateallthetechnologyinourcarsthatdontallowustohavefuninthesnow,itjustscrewsyouoverevenmorethanitshoud.iwonderifthereisanythingwecandosoourcarswouldthinkthatwedohavecontrolsincewereallydo.andidontknowifishouldreallytakemybellypanoffcuzimightendupbuyinganewoilpane.theroadshereinchicagoarenotthebestforloweredcars..


----------



## falling angel (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd think more than likely its the spin control. brakes apply to stop the car from spinning and kill the engine. starts back up again if you're moving and the clutch is out, pop start your car.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

pfff traction control. what's that? (love my early model with no esp)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> pfff traction control. what's that? (love my early model with no esp)


:thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The belly pan is gold in the snow, I'd say it acts like a sled (which yes would be bad in very deep snow), it protects the whole engine underside, MPG and engine bay cooling are increased, the bay stays cleaner, and it protects everything as mentioned. I don't get why anyone wouldn't use theirs.

Also, weird electrical **** like that could be a loose ground somewhere (or a corroded one ), bad connections wreak havoc on the mk1. I know I harp on this but its true, always check the connection or the switch before buying parts (see: HIDs, hazard switch, battery ground, gauge cluster, etc.)


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Also the belly pan adds stability above 80mph :thumbup: 

you can actually feel the difference!


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah it all makes sense considering I don't have a belly pan and all



DougLoBue said:


> Also the belly pan adds stability above 80mph :thumbup:
> 
> you can actually feel the difference!


Is this actually true? How much do these suckers weigh? How many of us here are running with their belly pans on right now?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

It weighs maybe 10lbs, its basically an ABS sheet that screws onto the bottom.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Also the belly pan adds stability above 80mph :thumbup:
> 
> you can actually feel the difference!


This is true. The first time I went 100+ without one I noticed it on the highway corners. The rear kept getting loose and the front end kind of glided I guess you could stay. Since I lowered the car all seems normal again tho


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> pfff traction control. what's that? (love my early model with no esp)


Haha, The more I read, the more I love my 2000! :laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

ok we came to a conclusion 
ESP SUCKS!


Im with belly pan did 120 and it was nice and stable


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I definitely wouldn't run the car without the belly pan. I had snow basically form a block of ice up in my engine bay on the passenger side before I put one on. My mechanic had to let it thaw out for a good hour before he could do anything 

I always run it now..


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> This is true. The first time I went 100+ without one I noticed it on the highway corners. The rear kept getting loose and the front end kind of glided I guess you could stay. Since I lowered the car all seems normal again tho


Ummm holy sh*t that doesn't sound safe at all. Maybe I should get one...I'm going to road america this summer and i wanted to keep some weight off. How easy is it to put on/off?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BBJACK27 said:


> Ummm holy sh*t that doesn't sound safe at all. Maybe I should get one...I'm going to road america this summer and i wanted to keep some weight off. How easy is it to put on/off?


A couple of torx screws


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

weighs about 2 lbs. and keeps your car more stable at speed... sounds like you should have it on for your track day to me...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> weighs about 2 lbs. and keeps your car more stable at speed... sounds like you should have it on for your track day to me...


Or you could leave it on a shelf in your garage like I do. It makes a great conversational piece when you and your buddies are working on cars


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

PLAYED TT said:


> *15 *torx screws


FTFY


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> FTFY


Wow thats a lot more then I remember


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

haha- I think I was using two torx into the subframe and two zip ties to hold it into the fender liner because my plastic flathead retaining bolts had all popped out.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't even know where I would have putrid screws and bolts lol


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> weighs about 2 lbs. and keeps your car more stable at speed... sounds like you should have it on for your track day to me...


Hmm you're probably right


----------

